# Club swing



## dk91ls (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, I am still a newbie at this game. I have been playing the game for 3ish years now. I am 38 and "think" I am learning the game. My question is, after I finish a round of 18, we start a new round and suddenly I can't swing my driver like I just finished doing . I have tried turning the head to align it with a slight draw with no help. I am hitting a Tour Edge Geomax 10.5 with regular flex. My 3 wood is a Adams XTD with regular flex. My hybrid is a Wilson Staff Fybrid 3h and irons are Wilson Staff Ci-7 with stiff shaft. I can hit these clubs all day long just fine. I do not feel tired at all after the round. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 
The first thing that comes to mind is you don't _feel_ tired, but the golf swing requires so much timing, if your legs get tired it throws the timing off (even if they don't feel tired, the probably are)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

It's usually a mental thing. You just finished 18 holes, and your brain just switched into relaxed mode. Turning it back on is one of the hardest things in the world to do. It happens to a lot of players when they make the turn, just a little mental let down after finishing a good front 9. I've done it, follow a great front 9 with a mediocre to poor back 9. I've also gone the other way, following a poor front with a better back, but that is more unusual.

I see the same thing happening to you. You've knocked out a great round, you let out a big sigh of relief, feeling really good about it, then go to the 1st tee again planning to repeat and you just can't get that mindset back. Golf is such a mental game, and when it goes away, getting it back is nearly impossible. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Give this a try just to get your mind back on your game at the 1st tee off of your second 18 instead of using your driver use your 3 wood or hybird. Just to get you set for a good start then switch back to your driver on the 2nd. As steve said you may not be tried but your swing may just be a bit off on your restart.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Give this a try just to get your mind back on your game at the 1st tee off of your second 18 instead of using your driver use your 3 wood or *hybird*. Just to get you set for a good start then switch back to your driver on the 2nd. As steve said you may not be tried but your swing may just be a bit off on your restart.


Or if not your hybird, you could try your blackbird...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks rick maybe he could try a blue bird too nice pick up by the way


----------



## dk91ls (Sep 26, 2007)

Surtees said:


> Give this a try just to get your mind back on your game at the 1st tee off of your second 18 instead of using your driver use your 3 wood or hybrid. Just to get you set for a good start then switch back to your driver on the 2nd. As Steve said you may not be tried but your swing may just be a bit off on your restart.


I thought of that after the first hole with the driver, I was talked into it by my "teacher"/golfing buddy! I will have to try that next time I think though. 



Fourputt said:


> It's usually a mental thing. You just finished 18 holes, and your brain just switched into relaxed mode. Turning it back on is one of the hardest things in the world to do. It happens to a lot of players when they make the turn, just a little mental let down after finishing a good front 9. I've done it, follow a great front 9 with a mediocre to poor back 9. I've also gone the other way, following a poor front with a better back, but that is more unusual.
> 
> I see the same thing happening to you. You've knocked out a great round, you let out a big sigh of relief, feeling really good about it, then go to the 1st tee again planning to repeat and you just can't get that mindset back. Golf is such a mental game, and when it goes away, getting it back is nearly impossible.


You have no idea. It was my best round I have EVER had. Broke 90. A solid 88. Thought I could do it again! This game is stupid addictive!!!:headbang:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

dk91ls said:


> This game is stupid addictive!!!:headbang:


That is the awful truth. Once you get the bug, you're terminal. :dunno:


----------



## dk91ls (Sep 26, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> That is the awful truth. Once you get the bug, you're terminal. :dunno:


I was one of those blind fools not long ago. Who wants to be chasing a ball around a park? 
So little knowledge. So much learned. :dunno:
Thanks again.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi my names Luke and I'm a golfohlic but it's not a problem I could give it up any time I want.........


----------



## BrianSmith_ (Feb 13, 2009)

*Club Swing*

DK,
I am not a professional golfer, but I have been playing since I was 9. I have gone through several "swing transformations", but I found some training that helped me. I don't know if it will help you. It focus's more on having a natural swing so maybe you won't feel as tired. You should strike the ball better as well. Either way I wish you all the best. Golf is a great game.

Here's the site: DVD Series | Peak Performance Golf Swing

Brian


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

BrianSmith_ said:


> DK,
> I am not a professional golfer, but I have been playing since I was 9. I have gone through several "swing transformations", but I found some training that helped me. I don't know if it will help you. It focus's more on having a natural swing so maybe you won't feel as tired. You should strike the ball better as well. Either way I wish you all the best. Golf is a great game.
> 
> Here's the site: DVD Series | Peak Performance Golf Swing
> ...


Welcome to the Forum
Now are you just a new member trying to be helpful or are you using our site to advertise?
I hope its the not the later one


----------



## BrianSmith_ (Feb 13, 2009)

Just trying to be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

BrianSmith_ said:


> Just trying to be helpful. Thanks!


That GREAT welcome once again I hope you enjoy our time here.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

dk91ls said:


> I was one of those blind fools not long ago. Who wants to be chasing a ball around a park?
> So little knowledge. So much learned. :dunno:
> Thanks again.


Welcome to the forum and a game that is addicting. I'm a 60 year old teenager because my mind says one thing and the body says another. Rick and Stevel hit your symptoms. After 18 holes you may feel good and could go another 9 or 18 but mentally you've changed and therefore so does your game. I'm still learning how play too.


----------



## dk91ls (Sep 26, 2007)

BrianSmith_ said:


> DK,
> I am not a professional golfer, but I have been playing since I was 9. I have gone through several "swing transformations", but I found some training that helped me. I don't know if it will help you. It focus's more on having a natural swing so maybe you won't feel as tired. You should strike the ball better as well. Either way I wish you all the best. Golf is a great game.
> 
> Here's the site: DVD Series | Peak Performance Golf Swing
> ...


Thank you for that. I will look into it. Just sitting here, looking at the temp. forcast. Any warmer yet? Damn!!!!


----------

